# LDS starter kit



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

On another forum we were discussing the LDS starter kit. http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_715839595_10557_21158_-1_N_image_0 
You get 6 #10 cans of staples for $31 (plus tax if app - free shipping it broke down to 5.17 a can)

The cans were as follows:

1 hard red wheat - 5.5lbs (case of 6#10 cans $28 or 4.66 a can )
1 hard white wheat 5.5lbs (case of 6 #10 cans $30 or $5 a can)
1 pinto beans 5.2lbs (case of 6 #10 cans $40.75 or 6.79 a can)
1 quick oats 2.4lbs (case of 6 #10 cans $21.25 or 3.54 a can)
1 white flour 4.0 lbs (case of 6 #10 cans $32.00 or 5.33 a can)
1 white rice 5.4 lbs (case of 6 #10 cans $30.75 or 5.13 a can)

Hubby and I were discussing the cost tonight and have decided that it would be cheaper for us to order the 6 cans of wheat for $28 than ordering from else where. I dont' have to pay shipping. The only draw back is these are the only items you can order on line if you want to take advantage of the low prices you have to go into the canneries but the closest one is 4-5 hours away. It would have to be an overnight trip for us especially if we went there and used their facilities to can our purchaes.

We are not LDS but I think I am going to order a few cases from them. It too just over a week for the order to be processed and received. It was shipped via FedEx.

Just the quick oats alone are $47.09 at Honeyville and $6.50 for a 38oz can at EE. A superpail at EE is cheaper but to my understanding you have to order so many superpails at a time.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

We went down and picked up the 25 lb bags and bagged it ourselves....was not that expensive...bought the bags on Amazon along with the oxygen absorbors also. I did some in 5 gallon buckets with the mylar bags and 1 gallon bags...it really was not hard at all. If you want more info on how and what I did just let me know


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I've done it both ways (gone to the cannery myself and had it shipped.) It's a lot more convenient to just have it shipped and the shipping cost is already included in the case prices. OTOH, the shipping option violates your OPSEC.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

True I was not please when the box arrived and the contents was listed on the box but seeing as the closest cannery is 5 hours away unless I am doing a big purchase which I would need to notify them in advance this is just easier.

I did learn that you can order one superpail from EE. I was under the impression that you had to order at least 250 pounds if you ordered superpails I guess that has changed. So I maybe ordering from them also. We will see.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I can buy all of that off the shelf and package it at home cheaper. :dunno:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

So how many meals can I get from one of these kits? Comparing say a #10 can of rice to a #10 can of Mt. House rice?


----------



## branham5 (Feb 6, 2013)

The wife and I just ordered one of the starter kits as well. Should be here in a few days. 
To me it seems like one of the best deals going.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> I can buy all of that off the self and package it at home cheaper. :dunno:


Exactly what I was thinking. Those prices are way too high.


----------



## AZSas (Oct 27, 2011)

My inlaws are lds and I go to the cannery with them once our twice a year. Originally I went monthly and bought cans but I quickly decided bulk was more economical in both time and money. 

If I remember my conversions right, 1 lb is roughly 2 cups for most of the dry goods I get. I pressure can the beans in pint jars, half cup dry per jar. So for points to a lb and roughly 20 per #10 can. In my house with two adults, we use a pint at a time combined with meat, veggies, pasta etc. When are kids were home we went through 1-2 lbs of most things per sitting. So the#10 cans are only good for about a week with 4-6 people and possibly up to three weeks for two if there are other ingredients to add to the meal.


----------



## AZSas (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry for the phone mistakes. Four pint jars of beans per pound.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

invision said:


> So how many meals can I get from one of these kits? Comparing say a #10 can of rice to a #10 can of Mt. House rice?


According to the LDS can the serving size is 1/4 cup and there are 54 servings per can. Now this is the plain old fashion you need water to cook rice.

Moutain House is instant rice and needs less water and there are 24 - 3/4 cup servings per can for 17.99.


----------

